# Great Article on Horse Meat



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I found this while looking for articles for my Literature paper. I strongly suggest reading it. Enjoy!


The Vatican versus the Vikings - The roots of the American horse-eating taboo | Horsetalk - equestrian feature articles


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Fantastic article. I really enjoyed the middle road they took, the sort of view I think EVERY horse owner and lover can agree on - nobody wants to see them tortured or misused! But we HAVE to face the colossal waste that occurs when we allow emotion to rule our judgment!

There's an amazing book called Wild About Horses by Lawrence Scanlan that is just absolutely fascinating. It delves quite deep into the taboo against horse flesh and is just generally a colossal history of the horse through the ages - everything we've put them through, done to them, used them for. I highly advise reading it, it's just amazing.


----------

